# Hope I'm not out of line, need a little help



## tree md (Dec 5, 2008)

Guys, I hope I'm not out of line here. I just feel so helpless right now. One of my bowhunting blood brother's stepson has been diagnosed with inoperable cancer. We are buying key chains on my bowhunting site for all monies to be donated to Ethan, My friends 7 year old little boy's treatment. Jon is my friend who I meet at least once a year in TX to bowhunt with for hogs. He is a USAF veteran who works on and tests experimental military aircraft for the Air Force as a private contractor now. He is still fighting the good fight. He is also a bowtech in his spare time and has done so much to help me become a better archer. He usually sells me gear at little more than cost to himself and works on my bow for free when we meet up to hunt because of his love for the sport. He is a first class guy and it breaks my heart that his little man has been diagnosed with cancer. I ask you from the bottom of my heart to help if you can. 

Here is Ethan's story:

http://forums.bowcountry.com/bcforums/showthread.php?t=20190


----------



## tree md (Dec 9, 2008)

*No help for Ethan?*

What's a ten dollar key chain?







New website dedicated to Ethan's struggle and fight:

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/ethanmaxwilliams


----------

